# Thurs Nov 24 - White Town, A Fine Day For Sailing, Fever Dream and Frozy, free indiepop gig at Jamm



## clandestino (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's the latest of our free gigs at Jamm, headlined by White Town! Come along!




HDIF Presents
Thursday 24th November
White Town + A Fine Day For Sailing + Fever Dream + Frozy
Jamm, 261 Brixton Road, London SW9 6LH, map here, FREE admission

White Town
Welcome return to HDIF for Jyoti Mishra, AKA White Town, who's best known for his 1997 Number One hit, "Your Woman". Expect a mixture of acoustic and electronic songs and, in Jyoti's own words, "my songs are all intensely personal, all autobiographical so every gig is something of a confessional."
www.whitetown.co.uk

A Fine Day For Sailing
An indiepop group from Exeter recently relocated to London, A Fine Day For Sailing cite Belle and Sebastian, the Beach Boys, Television Personalities and Orange Juice.as influences. Their ranks contain a couple of the now disbanded Gresham Flyers. 
www.afinedayforsailing.com/

Fever Dream
A brand new trio fron London, Fever Dream play superb feedback-drenched dreampop in the vein of early Jesus And Mary Chain, Magazine and Sonic Youth.
www.myspace.com/fever.dream

Frozy
A three piece from London, Frozy play adorable lo-fi pop. Or as they say: “we’re a DIY type pop band with occasional noise. Favourite bands are Jonathan Richman, Velvet Underground, Wave Pictures, Herman Dune, Jens Lekman and all that flim flam. We’ve supported the Bundles, Jeffrey Lewis, and played with Kimya Dawson a number of times, as well as organising a tour all over Europe.” 
www.myspace.com/frozymusic

7.30pm Doors open
8pm-8.30pm - Frozy
8.45pm-9.15pm - Fever Dream
9.30pm-10pm - A Fine Day For Sailing
10.15pm - White Town

DJs:
Spyros and Ioannis (More Than This)
Tim Scullion (Hong Kong In The 60s)


----------



## clandestino (Nov 24, 2011)

Tonight!


----------

